# Least Scary vs. Most Scary



## Ashton (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a simple question: what are the least "scary" Ts and most "scary" in terms of defensiveness and venom?

I know it sounds silly, but I'd love to know your opinions! :biggrin:


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't find any T's scary.  I'd say your most defensive and most potent will be Asian and Australian species, though many African baboons will be among that list, too.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 1, 2014)

Venom is hard to say, because I've never been bitten nor done any extensive research on venom potency. I know what I know based on what others have told me and what I've read as far as bite reports. 

As for defensiveness, none that I've owned have really proven to be overly defensive in the past. The one T that really does intimidate me just by reading about it is S. calceatum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I would say my A.anax is probably my least scary per say as that genus has very weak venom (some people have no reaction at all) and is generally very calm. H.maculata has a VERY potent venom if I am not mistaken, but my H. sp Columbia scares me the most as it has no issue jumping into my hand and taking off, my baboons and pokies are more calm than that. Probably the most potent T I own is my P.metallica but I give it the respect it deserves and would rather just hang out in her ( I have no idea on gender but my bf named it Miranda) hide then bolt out.


----------



## Ashton (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't fear Ts, but there are some that seem like you have to be as careful as possible, more careful than usual.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 1, 2014)

My H. maculata has never given me any problems as of yet. S. calcaetum freaks me out a little based off of what I've read about their temperament. I hear that they are defensive to the point of being aggressive.


----------



## Ashton (Apr 1, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> My H. maculata has never given me any problems as of yet. S. calcaetum freaks me out a little based off of what I've read about their temperament. I hear that they are defensive to the point of being aggressive.


I'd have to say they are my 'feared' T for temperment, while P. ornata scares me because of venom.


----------



## Bergrider (Apr 1, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> S. calcaetum freaks me out a little based off of what I've read about their temperament. I hear that they are defensive to the point of being aggressive.


Glad to see I'm not the only one lol.
I don't think I will ever have that one!


----------



## awiec (Apr 1, 2014)

Ashton said:


> I'd have to say they are my 'feared' T for temperment, while P. ornata scares me because of venom.


Fortunately my pokies seem satisfied with their lodgings and don't make any attempt to bother me, a happy animal is one with a nice hidey hole.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 1, 2014)

Ashton said:


> I don't fear Ts, but there are some that seem like you have to be as careful as possible, more careful than usual.


Eh, I treat them all the same.  I keep hot inverts, so it's just easier for me to treat them all the same.  That way I never get out of the mindset when I'm dealing with something that can deal potentially lethal bites/stings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 2, 2014)

Most of mine don't scare me but my 2" Haplopelma hainanum makes my heart beat! He's ran up my tongs several times. I tried to poke a cricket that was in front of him to get it to move and he jumped right past his food and onto my tongs. From what I hear their venom is potent.


----------



## hmbrower (Apr 2, 2014)

My huge female cobalt blue is insanely territorial. She dug a burrow but chooses to completely web the enclosure and is always up for a tong grab.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I don't find any T's scary.  I'd say your most defensive and most potent will be Asian and Australian species, though many African baboons will be among that list, too.


I need peer-reviewed literature coming from someone who is SUSPECT    I couldn't resist!



Least concerned, my Euathlus sp. "Red"/"Yellow"  totally cool. Most concerned, hmm toss up between my Lv. (Singapore Blue) and P. rufilata. While neither has tried to escape, the legs on my young male SBlue are quite long for its size compared to my other Ts of similar proportions, it could easily take off quite quickly. I treat them all w/respect, those 2, I'm always particularly more careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 2, 2014)

S. calceatum act pretty much identical to H. maculata. I mean if you stick a paintbrush in with either one, and brush them they are gonna flip around and attack it. If you did the same thing with P. murinus, its very likely it would come up the paintbrush right at you. Im not saying either calceatum or maculata will not do this. But they are both a little less deffensive than murinus. 





BobGrill said:


> My H. maculata has never given me any problems as of yet. S. calcaetum freaks me out a little based off of what I've read about their temperament. I hear that they are defensive to the point of being aggressive.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 2, 2014)

To sort of dance around the question, quite frankly, if you are scared of a certain species, DO NOT BUY IT. You and your T will suffer for it. I'm not afraid of any Ts, but there are those that I don't feel comfortable owning and as such, no matter how pretty I may think an H.mac is for example, owning one isn't in the cards for me as yet.
 On the end of the "least scary" scale I would say is Euathlus sp.red/yellow. Individuals may vary but in general they're extremely calm and tolerant to us humans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 2, 2014)

Eauthlus sp. definitely least scary haha As for most scary there really is no way to say, genuses and species have their approximate temperaments but those vary, you can have the sweetest pokie ever but have a rosea from hell, it depends. 

I've actually found calceatum to be less defensive than most people believe, however it is FAST so I never leave the door open longer than necessary. My scariest T would probably be my H.lividum, she is extremely territorial and when I rehouse her I have to use a broom handle instead of a paintbrush, she's a bit of a jumper. I'm not scared of her, but she keeps me on my toes :sarcasm:


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 2, 2014)

To me there is NO scary species, only more challenging ones ;-) 

But of course if you measure a T with venom potency you have to look at the usual suspects
 wich are meantioned in this thread already. There are some nasty bite reports out there on poecs, s calceatum. I am sure the aussie T´s also carries a punch. I know guys who have taken a hit from haplopelma, and they dont take prisoners either, should hurt like he.. for a long time. I sometimes go out in nature and catch haplopelma longipes (Thailand) and the locals tell me they get pretty sick when bitten.


----------



## vespers (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashton said:


> I'd have to say they are my 'feared' T for temperment, while P. ornata scares me because of venom.


You think that _P. ornata_ venom is more potent than that of an _S. calceatum_?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

ieatkats said:


> Most of mine don't scare me but my 2" Haplopelma hainanum makes my heart beat! He's ran up my tongs several times. I tried to poke a cricket that was in front of him to get it to move and he jumped right past his food and onto my tongs. From what I hear their venom is potent.


Why would you poke at the cricket in front of the spider?  The cricket will eventually move and the spider will catch it.  Doing that is just asking to be bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 2, 2014)

Key word being eventually didnt want to wait that long. Fact is he had no intrest in the cricket and was only worried about me. Im not scared of it. He just made me realize its not a t to be poking around in his cage.


----------



## Keith B (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm not scared of any of them really, but if you were to ask me what ones sounds the worst, I've read some things about S. calceatum being aggressive, but many owners say otherwise.  The one that I've read the most actual "horror stories" from keepers about is H. lividum and some Haplopelmas in general.  One of the worst bite reports I saw was P. subfusca and I have a female.  Totally love her.  I don't have a fear of them and much respect, so I guage what I get based on my fiancee.  If she's scared of it, we pass.  She's coming around.  Used to be scared of Poecilotherias now she's not.  I'm still getting nowhere with Haplopelma though.  It's only fair that I share all the stories I see, good or bad, with her.  

I'd say the least "scary" of all of the Ts I own is my female B. smithi.  She's been nothing but a teddy bear her whole life.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 2, 2014)

vespers said:


> You think that _P. ornata_ venom is more potent than that of an _S. calceatum_?


+1 S.calceatum has the strongest venom I've ever read about


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 2, 2014)

I have a B. verdezi thats puts both my H. macs and my P. Murinus to shame. The H. macs are little skittish but have never given me a threat pose. P. murinus thumps but never bites. My verdezi on the other hand attacks anything that comes near his cage. Kinda rare for a brachypelma but i guess i got a feisty one.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

ieatkats said:


> Key word being eventually didnt want to wait that long. Fact is he had no intrest in the cricket and was only worried about me. Im not scared of it. He just made me realize its not a t to be poking around in his cage.


They'll hunt when they are ready not you.  Be patient and let them do their thing that they've been doing just fine for millions of years without people poking food in front of them.  And fyi - *all* t's are not to be poked and prodded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashton said:


> This is a simple question: what are the least "scary" Ts and most "scary" in terms of defensiveness and venom?
> 
> I know it sounds silly, but I'd love to know your opinions! :biggrin:


If a defensive nature is something you consider "scary", I wil answer your question by saying, "All of them. Stick to goldfish."


----------



## SpiritScale (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't say any of my T's are 'scary' per say, though there are species that make me nervous due to venom potency----those species I do not keep. I am a little on edge because I have never been bitten and worry about allergic/intense reactions, but I am that way with most animals in that the unknown factor makes me anxious. But once I've gotten bitten (like by the parrot) I no longer hold any fear. I wouldn't say however that I am outright afraid of any of my T's. I am nervous about things I haven't experienced yet (being bitten, big bursts of speed, them crawling on me---touch sensitive) but not afraid of them. 

The easiest T I have? Probably my A. avicularia. Girl's a sweetie. If my Euathlus sp. red sling wasn't a teeny speck of dust though I'd suggest it.
The most difficult to work with T I have? Right now that'd be the B. boehmei or the L. parahybana as they are the two most likely to really get spooked and bolt. Though, as my Nhandus get larger that could change. 

The species that make me the most nervous are those with a reputation for nasty venom. Speed/defensiveness...enh, not a big deal (well I mean, yes, spider on the run is a big deal, but not in comparison to venom). You can run, just don't bite me.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

S. Calceatum has a heck of a rep. I heard a soldier died from a bite to the neck…forget where I read this but it shouldn't be too hard to find….do not know how true this is. P. Ornata sounds pretty wild since they are nervous, have potent venom, and get huge. Imagine the payload of nasty venom an enraged Ornata could deliver! Check Rob C's video…105 degree fever I believe…that is potentially life threatening if it persists. It seems that potent arboreals are more feared than the potent terrestrials…anybody have a reason for this? Speed, agility/climbing ability? I only have slings and juvies now but my arboreals are harder to deal with cause they retreat up more than they do down. All my terrestrials retreat either laterally or down into a burrow. Having a spider try to run up means it is coming out of its container and that is intimidating I think. For me, I have an Hmac and P Regalis and do not feel too afraid, more cautious so I move slow around them. The rep of S Calceatum and P Ornata pretty much keeps them off my wish list…though the thought is tempting sometimes.


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> They'll hunt when they are ready not you.  Be patient and let them do their thing that they've been doing just fine for millions of years without people poking food in front of them.  And fyi - *all* t's are not to be poked and prodded.


didnt say i was poking him read the post it says poking around his cage


----------



## persistent (Apr 2, 2014)

There's no documented deaths of any known T. Period.

I know what story you're talking about and the soldier did not die. The physician who treated him said he might have died if left untreated. But that's subject to debate. This was written about in an article by Andrew Smith of the BTS and probably the biggest reason for S. cals bad rep. Especially compared to H. mac although they're exactly the same in behaviour (they also share the same habitat).

A friend of mine got bit by a large female and although very very painful, it wasn't any worse than the other potent species he said.

I've got 3 S. calceatum and 5 H. maculata and I find their reps are grossly overexaggerated. Also seems like the people spreading it's bad rep are always the ones who do not own one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

persistent said:


> There's no documented deaths of any known T. Period.
> 
> I know what story you're talking about and the soldier did not die. The physician who treated him said he might have died if left untreated. But that's subject to debate. This was written about in an article by Andrew Smith of the BTS and probably the biggest reason for S. cals bad rep. Especially compared to H. mac although they're exactly the same in behaviour (they also share the same habitat).
> 
> ...


That is good to know…I have a small Hmac and to me, she seems very shy, and not inclined to confrontation. When I have kids, the spider containers all go in a ventilated and locking cabinet. Not that I won't teach em about the spiders, but its not worth a youngster taking a hit from something HOT due to a childish mistake or curiosity. If I choose to continue with OW's once I have kids, precautions will be taken. As for myself, I think Angel (H. Maculata juvie) and I have an understanding…I don't move to quick and she won't try to beat me up.


----------



## awiec (Apr 2, 2014)

Keeping a calm and level head is the best recipe for not having holes in your hand. I suppose I listed my pumpkin as "scary" more due to the fact that he is not afraid of me one bit and will bolt, so really I'm more "scared" of losing him. My so called "hot" T species are very calm as I use slow deliberate movements when I work and let them calm down enough to where I'm perceived as less of a threat. Of course I treat all of them with respect as it seems my NW think they are OW and are usually the ones giving me some attitude, all of my OW will just go sit in their corners and wait for me to stop playing with their cages. Sure it may take me 5 minutes just to give some of them water but I still have all of my T's and my hand.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

ieatkats said:


> didnt say i was poking him read the post it says poking around his cage


Yep.  Unnecessarily poking around in front of your spider, who can sense minor changes in air pressure and react accordingly.  Like it did when it ran up your tongs.  Again, don't poke or prod your spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Apr 2, 2014)

Unanswerable question. Entirely subjective dependent upon personal reactions, past experiences and knowledge of T's. Will the person who has handled and been bit by every T that could be considered frightening please weigh in.


----------



## Ashton (Apr 2, 2014)

This whole thread is based on opinion.


----------



## SuzukiSwift (Apr 2, 2014)

A thread pertaining to the soldier bitten by the calceatum can be found here

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/archive/index.php/t-26593.html

The first part talks about the soldier who was bitten on the neck, he had vascular throbbing and intense pain shooting through a lot of his body, if they didn't have an extraction kit then he 'might' have died but there's no way to know. It proves calceatum has one hell of a bite, most powerful venom of any T in my opinion, but there are no recorded deaths from it, nor any T, and we should all intend to keep it that way by not being stupid =)

Second part is pretty funny about a guy housing 18 calceatum slings, he has an episode with the last one and records all the thoughts that went through his mind, it's really hilarious lol


----------



## The Snark (Apr 2, 2014)

Ashton said:


> This whole thread is based on opinion.


Point. Please excuse.


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Yep.  Unnecessarily poking around in front of your spider, who can sense minor changes in air pressure and react accordingly.  Like it did when it ran up your tongs.  Again, don't poke or prod your spiders.


watch any one of rob c's or jon3800 videos two very well respected people in the hobby. Are u going to tell them that they unnecessarily put they're Tongs in a t's cage because u believe in a different way of feeding. I don't like to leave their food in their cage overnight. So I make sure the t gets his prey. And if not I remove it. There seems to be alot of condescending thoughts towards people who are what you guys call noob's. Don't assume to know me or label me because my methods are different than yours.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

At the risk of going off topic, I don't care how "respected" or "experienced" a person is - unnecessary prodding is unnecessary.  Tong feeding is one thing - dropping the food and then prodding and poking around is something different.  Drop the food in then check on it before bed - no need for unnecessary prodding and possible bite risk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> At the risk of going off topic, I don't care how "respected" or "experienced" a person is - unnecessary prodding is unnecessary.  Tong feeding is one thing - dropping the food and then prodding and poking around is something different.  Drop the food in then check on it before bed - no need for unnecessary prodding and possible bite risk.


+1.  You may just stir up more than you bargained for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

Been doing that a bunch lately.  Here, at home, work.  Must be something in my water.


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 2, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Been doing that a bunch lately.  Here, at home, work.  Must be something in my water.


Not you, the prodders of the world, that feel they have to poke at their spiders.  And then blame the spider when it's had enough of that nonsense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ieatkats (Apr 2, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Not you, the prodders of the world, that feel they have to poke at their spiders.  And then blame the spider when it's had enough of that nonsense.


 once again I didn't say I poked the spider but it's cool. I know that he was doing what he is programmed to do defend his territory


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 2, 2014)

Lmao i misunderstood.  But you are absolutely correct.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

It seems we may be coming to a point here…anybody care to make it? A few comments have bordered on "I know something you don't know" Well, I don't know a lot of things but i am not into people feeding their egos. Feed your spiders and if you got something clear to say, don't build a puzzle, just say it. some of us care about our spiders a lot and love having this forum to hear from those who learned the hard way. And by the way this thread is about some species being more likely to cause you harm than others..whether by venom potency, speed, climbing ability, unpredictability, etc. I guess the real question may be "what species don't care how much you respect it?" I am a slow mover….a habit I adopted knowing how bad a snake's eyesight is…if I am being a gentlemen and a spider teleports and bites me, I may just think that is a species that should not be in my care.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 2, 2014)

Anything with urticating hairs is scary.

OW's, or NW's that lack them, are the least scary.

IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 2, 2014)

I have urticating hair rick….I shave my head once a weak and its mad prickly..so back off! lol


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Apr 3, 2014)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I have urticating hair rick….I shave my head once a weak and its mad prickly..so back off! lol


Don't worry, I avoid New York whenever possible, even though I live 20 seconds from the state border. :laugh:


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 3, 2014)

awiec said:


> Keeping a calm and level head is the best recipe for not having holes in your hand. I suppose I listed my pumpkin as "scary" more due to the fact that he is not afraid of me one bit and will bolt, so really I'm more "scared" of losing him.


It sounds so much better when you use the Latin names for your spiders, and not the cutesy nicknames.  Then we know what kind of spider you're talking about.


----------



## vespers (Apr 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> It sounds so much better when you use the Latin names for your spiders, and not the cutesy nicknames.  Then we know what kind of spider you're talking about.


He called it _H. sp Columbia_ on the first page of this thread. We know what species he's talking about when he said "Pumpkin".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Apr 3, 2014)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Don't worry, I avoid New York whenever possible, even though I live 20 seconds from the state border. :laugh:


Whew, I don't blame you! Things in NY are….well I might try to flee myself!


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 3, 2014)

vespers said:


> He called it _H. sp Columbia_ on the first page of this thread. We know what species he's talking about when he said "Pumpkin".


True, but we shouldn't have to go back thru pages of posts in a thread to figure out what kind of spider he's talking about.  These threads go on for days or weeks, and there's a lot of them.  I don't want to have to reread pages of the old posts to know what species someone is talking about.  It's MUCH more considerate for people to use the spider's Latin name when talking about their them here.  Save the nicknames for home.


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> True, but we shouldn't have to go back thru pages of posts in a thread to figure out what kind of spider he's talking about.  These threads go on for days or weeks, and there's a lot of them.  I don't want to have to reread pages of the old posts to know what species someone is talking about.  It's MUCH more considerate for people to use the spider's Latin name when talking about their them here.  Save the nicknames for home.


I was half asleep when I was writing but yes I did mean H. sp Columbia but there is also another dwarf specie that also goes by H. sp Columbia but the genus is Holothele instead of Hapolopus, so I will just type H. sp Columbia "Pumpkin Patch" from now one so everyone s clear as to what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Apr 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> True, but we shouldn't have to go back thru pages of posts in a thread to figure out what kind of spider he's talking about.  These threads go on for days or weeks, and there's a lot of them.  I don't want to have to reread pages of the old posts to know what species someone is talking about.  It's MUCH more considerate for people to use the spider's Latin name when talking about their them here.  Save the nicknames for home.


I remembered reading it earlier in the thread on a previous day, hence why I brought it up. In many cases its better to use the latin nomenclature, yes. Though I must admit, some scientific names sound just as ridiculous as many common names do, if not more so.  That said, I'll use _whatever name I choose to use_ in the appropriate context of the conversation. This includes some abbreviations as well...for example; if I say OBT or GBB in a thread, most every hobbyist knows exactly what species I'm referring to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 3, 2014)

awiec said:


> I was half asleep when I was writing but yes I did mean H. sp Columbia but there is also another dwarf specie that also goes by H. sp Columbia but the genus is Holothele instead of Hapolopus, so I will just type H. sp Columbia "Pumpkin Patch" from now one so everyone s clear as to what I'm talking about.


And I thought 'Pumpkin' was a nickname you gave it.  My mistake.  There's so many people here with spiders they've given bizarre nicknames to, I get confused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 3, 2014)

I wish I could get my hands on those  H. sp Columbia's, they are sometimes called the Bumble Bee for obvious reasons when one sees it

http://wildesgaestezimmer.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/img_0336.jpg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 3, 2014)

Dang viper, that's the best pic of that specie I have seen.   Now I see why everybody gushes over them...that's a cool looking t!


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> And I thought 'Pumpkin' was a nickname you gave it.  My mistake.  There's so many people here with spiders they've given bizarre nicknames to, I get confused.


I don't blame you, the dwarf species are all very similar and inhabit similar habitat and kinda have the same patterns besides maybe H. sp Columbia "Bumblebee" and O.diamantinensis as those sticks out as pretty unique. I've seen people throw around pumpkin patch like OBT and GBB just because its a pretty unique spider and hopefully will get some more love in the hobby.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 3, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Dang viper, that's the best pic of that specie I have seen.


oh I KNOW it is! Plus you can enlarge that one too, it's a large image with good resolution.

Empty your inbox my man.

---------- Post added 04-03-2014 at 02:19 PM ----------




awiec said:


> the dwarf species are all very similar and inhabit similar habitat and kinda have the same patterns besides maybe H. sp Columbia "Bumblebee" and O.diamantinensis as those sticks out as pretty unique.



So you think E. sp Reds/Yellows are pretty similar to H. sp Colubmia, both the Pumpkin Patch (and the other 2 smaller species of this genus) and similar to H sp. Columbia/Bumblebee. And resemble each other physically too??? What makes you think that???  I have to read this one hahah. 

I doubt the habitats of E sp Red/Yellow are similar to either H. sp Columbia.


----------



## Ashton (Apr 3, 2014)

Whoa viper, that's awesome!


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> So you think E. sp Reds/Yellows are pretty similar to H. sp Colubmia, both the Pumpkin Patch (and the other 2 smaller species of this genus) and similar to H sp. Columbia/Bumblebee. And resemble each other physically too??? What makes you think that???  I have to read this one hahah.
> 
> I doubt the habitats of E sp Red/Yellow are similar to either H. sp Columbia.


I was talking more along around the lines of the Cyclosternum genus and forgot about those guys.


----------



## CEC (Apr 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I wish I could get my hands on those  H. sp Columbia's, they are sometimes called the Bumble Bee for obvious reasons when one sees it
> 
> http://wildesgaestezimmer.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/img_0336.jpg


Thanks for the link. I have never seen a Holothele sp. Colombia before. At first I thought you were referring to Hapalopus sp. Colombia. Confusing when you abbreviate the genus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 3, 2014)

awiec said:


> I was talking more along around the lines of the Cyclosternum genus and forgot about those guys.


I thought perhaps you were blind 

---------- Post added 04-03-2014 at 08:11 PM ----------




ashton said:


> whoa viper, that's awesome!


I know!


----------



## awiec (Apr 3, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I thought perhaps you were blind


I can't really dispute that but I would love to find someone who can tell the difference between my H. sp Columbia Pumpkin Patch and a H.triseriatus. That genus in general is a pain to the extent that people will also refer to my T as H. sp "Pumpkin Patch", which I find to be a better name because as shown earlier there are a few species that share the same abbreviated name.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 4, 2014)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I don't find any T's scary.  I'd say your most defensive and most potent will be Asian and Australian species, though many African baboons will be among that list, too.


I'll rephrase for myself: "I don't find T's scary in general. I do respect certain species certain more than others, however - among them any Asian, African, India species."  On the upside, even when I accepted that I was probably ready for OWs, I am still applying the same care when dealing with them. Simply because the hobby doesn't need another person over here who gets bitten. (Poecilotheria spp. are actually forbidden to be kept in certain parts of Germany already - don't need to add the part I live in to that!)


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 4, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> I'll rephrase for myself: "I don't find T's scary in general. I do respect certain species certain more than others, however - among them any Asian, African, India species."  On the upside, even when I accepted that I was probably ready for OWs, I am still applying the same care when dealing with them. Simply because the hobby doesn't need another person over here who gets bitten. (Poecilotheria spp. are actually forbidden to be kept in certain parts of Germany already - don't need to add the part I live in to that!)


And that's exactly why we tell all these chuckleheads who want to handle a Pokie or any new hobbyists who want to start with a Pokie not to. It is entirely possible to end up with a Pokie (or a broader net) ban stateside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large, Hapalopus sp. Colombia Small, and Hapalopus triseriatus are pretty eacy to tell apart. 


awiec said:


> I can't really dispute that but I would love to find someone who can tell the difference between my H. sp Columbia Pumpkin Patch and a H.triseriatus. That genus in general is a pain to the extent that people will also refer to my T as H. sp "Pumpkin Patch", which I find to be a better name because as shown earlier there are a few species that share the same abbreviated name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## awiec (Apr 4, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large, Hapalopus sp. Colombia Small, and Hapalopus triseriatus are pretty eacy to tell apart.


Well I don't own H.triseriatus myself so I am not very acquainted with it, its very possible that my friend's T could have been mislabeled and is actually Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large, as I see no difference in our slings.


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 4, 2014)

The only scary spider I have in my collection is my female L. parahybana.  There are reasons why I put her in an adult sized enclosure with a locking lid when she was only about 4".


----------



## viper69 (Apr 4, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large, Hapalopus sp. Colombia Small, and Hapalopus triseriatus are pretty eacy to tell apart.


I've looked at pictures and I can see differences. But I'm never sure if it's species variation differences between species haha. At what age can you tell them apart? And what features do you use? I would assume early one you can tell because my H sp Columbia hasn't changed at all since it was a tiny sling.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ill have to get a pic of my females. Unfortunately my female Small died, so that one i cant get. 





awiec said:


> Well I don't own H.triseriatus myself so I am not very acquainted with it, its very possible that my friend's T could have been mislabeled and is actually Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large, as I see no difference in our slings.




---------- Post added 04-04-2014 at 07:38 PM ----------

Usually the Large you can tell when they are 2nd instars or after a molt or two more. The Small and triseriatus look more alike, but the features are easily able to be told apart. Ill contact someone and see if he can post the pics here actually. 





viper69 said:


> I've looked at pictures and I can see differences. But I'm never sure if it's species variation differences between species haha. At what age can you tell them apart? And what features do you use? I would assume early one you can tell because my H sp Columbia hasn't changed at all since it was a tiny sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 4, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Ill have to get a pic of my females. Unfortunately my female Small died, so that one i cant get.


That's a bummer. Due to the winter accident? Or just old age?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have no idea. I got a mature male on loan, paired her up, sent the male back, and she just dropped dead. 


viper69 said:


> That's a bummer. Due to the winter accident? Or just old age?


----------



## jthorntonwillis (Apr 5, 2014)

Least-E.Campestratus    Most- P.Murinus P.Vittata (tie)


----------



## viper69 (Apr 5, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> I have no idea. I got a mature male on loan, paired her up, sent the male back, and she just dropped dead.


Wow, I never heard of that before. And they say women last longer than men PFFT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok here are the pictures. All photos were taken by Joe Rossi, and he has credit for them, and has given me permission to post them for him. 

Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large




Hapalopus sp. Colombia Small




---------- Post added 04-08-2014 at 04:30 PM ----------

Hapalopus triseriatus




Hapalopus triseriatus Lowland

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Love 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 8, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Ok here are the pictures. All photos were taken by Joe Rossi, and he has credit for them, and has given me permission to post them for him.



These explain A LOT. I've never seen ventral pics of the others! Thanks so much Catfish!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 8, 2014)

Your more than welcome. Joe is the man to give credit to though .





viper69 said:


> These explain A LOT. I've never seen ventral pics of the others! Thanks so much Catfish!


----------



## viper69 (Apr 8, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Your more than welcome. Joe is the man to give credit to though .


True, but you knew the info and were willing to post it, so you get credit too my man. You didn't have to volunteer 

As we all know there are "takers" on this forum that just dump out questions and contribute little or nothing in return. And there are others that contribute like yourself, big difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol that will work. Im looking forward to getting another Small female, and a triseriatus lowland female. Right now my triseriatus female is fresh, so i hope i can find a male.





viper69 said:


> True, but you knew the info and were willing to post it, so you get credit too my man. You didn't have to volunteer


----------



## awiec (Apr 8, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol that will work. Im looking forward to getting another Small female, and a triseriatus lowland female. Right now my triseriatus female is fresh, so i hope i can find a male.


Dwarfs live under 10 years am I right?


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

The life span of some dwarf species isn't even known, heck the animals themselves arent even taxonomically identified.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hard to say. Some dont live too long, but others might live alot longer.


----------



## awiec (Apr 9, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Hard to say. Some dont live too long, but others might live alot longer.


Well then I can tell my mother I'm getting more dwarfs for SCIENCE. I am intrigued on growth rates as my H. sp Columbia Pumpkin Patch increases by about 25% every molt, that does not sound as impressive compared to larger species but for a dwarf its quite a sizable difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol that makes sense. Actually the Colombia Large arent exactly dwarfs. Im pretty sure they get around 5" . And i believe the rest of the species get around 3". 





awiec said:


> Well then I can tell my mother I'm getting more dwarfs for SCIENCE. I am intrigued on growth rates as my H. sp Columbia Pumpkin Patch increases by about 25% every molt, that does not sound as impressive compared to larger species but for a dwarf its quite a sizable difference.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol that makes sense. Actually the Colombia Large arent exactly dwarfs. Im pretty sure they get around 5" . And i believe the rest of the species get around 3".


Are you sure? I'm pretty sure they max out at 3" MAYBE 3.5" based on what I heard from another breeder, this was also when they brand new in the USA too relatively. Mine hasn't grown beyond 3". I'm sure it will molt, but the size jumps I doubt it will get like it did when younger.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thats what i thought myself. But i was told otherwise. Im not for sure though. My female is a hair over 3" and doesnt seem to be gaining anymore. Maybe im totally wrong on that. 





viper69 said:


> Are you sure? I'm pretty sure they max out at 3" MAYBE 3.5" based on what I heard from another breeder, this was also when they brand new in the USA too relatively. Mine hasn't grown beyond 3". I'm sure it will molt, but the size jumps I doubt it will get like it did when younger.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thats what i thought myself. But i was told otherwise. Im not for sure though. My female is a hair over 3" and doesnt seem to be gaining anymore. Maybe im totally wrong on that.


I didn't mean if it's barely over 3 then it's not dwarf hah. But 3.5-4" dwarf no more in my book haha. I'm pretty certain mine is female.


----------



## awiec (Apr 9, 2014)

viper69 said:


> I didn't mean if it's barely over 3 then it's not dwarf hah. But 3.5-4" dwarf no more in my book haha. I'm pretty certain mine is female.


I thought I heard some rumblings of introducing a H. sp Columbia "Medium", as there are some that do get large as catfish mentioned and there are the sp. "Small", but then we have those in the middle at 3 inches. My info is suspect though as I cannot recall where I found it. It could just be a ploy to sell slightly smaller "Large" under a new name for more money.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 9, 2014)

awiec said:


> I thought I heard some rumblings of introducing a H. sp Columbia "Medium", as there are some that do get large as catfish mentioned and there are the sp. "Small", but then we have those in the middle at 3 inches. My info is suspect though as I cannot recall where I found it. It could just be a ploy to sell slightly smaller "Large" under a new name for more money.


Sounds highly SUSPECT haha.


----------



## CreepyCrawlies (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't think any are "scary". Some just deserve a lot more respect than others.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 10, 2014)

T. stirmi has my vote for scariest- enormous size, powerful, and highly-defensive.. with strong venom.  

 Least scary- Dwarf aphonopelma, lol.  If they flick at you, it wont even reach you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 10, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Least scary- Dwarf aphonopelma, lol.  If they flick at you, it wont even reach you


Didn't know there were dwarfs for that genus! I love dwarf Ts!! I saw that species out of California that is jet black, the poor man's G. pulchra I read it can be called, it looked great to me. Different genus I THINK


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Aug 29, 2014)

Old school tag for H sp. C large pic info.


----------



## Mariner1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I own 1 or 2 of the Asian and Australian species and I can't say that I am afraid of them but, I do worry sometimes about them getting out when I change their housing.


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly my king baboon is the least scary considering how readily he will run away from basically everything. Might be due to his small size though (2")


----------



## dredrickt (Aug 29, 2014)

lacrosse5001 said:


> Honestly my king baboon is the least scary considering how readily he will run away from basically everything. Might be due to his small size though (2")


Yeah, you are a molt or two away from a complete change in temperament.  They become very hostile and will seek out a confrontation like the OBT, except they are gigantic, LOL.


----------



## lacrosse5001 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hooray. That'll add some spice to my life


----------



## Poec54 (Aug 29, 2014)

lacrosse5001 said:


> Honestly my king baboon is the least scary considering how readily he will run away from basically everything. Might be due to his small size though (2")


Most T's are easily intimidated when they're 2", as you were when you were a kid.  As adults they'll hold their ground, stand and stridulate, which displays far more courage than any human would against a comparable-sized creature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 4, 2018)

@catfishrod69 @EulersK   The pics in post 75 look like they are out of order? Maybe got mixed when they disappeared after the site upgrade or the ransom of pictures by Photobucket. Is there a way you can check please.


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 4, 2018)

Ashton said:


> This is a simple question: what are the least "scary" Ts and most "scary" in terms of defensiveness and venom?
> 
> I know it sounds silly, but I'd love to know your opinions! :biggrin:


I don’t find them scary... but some species are more vicious than others of course, more potent as well... 
Haplopelma Minax Thailand black for example, or Theraposa Blondi, many other Baboon Species, other Asian, Australian species, Indian Species... but I’m a picky keeper like I’ve said before   if it’s not blue, purple, blue purple, purple green, black pink, black purple, black blue, green blue, etc I don’t want to keep it....


----------



## EulersK (Nov 4, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> @catfishrod69 @EulersK   The pics in post 75 look like they are out of order? Maybe got mixed when they disappeared after the site upgrade or the ransom of pictures by Photobucket. Is there a way you can check please.


Are they out of order? I'm not completely familiar with all those species, but it looks alright to me.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 4, 2018)

EulersK said:


> Are they out of order? I'm not completely familiar with all those species, but it looks alright to me.


I suspect the H. sp Columbia lg and small are backwards just by looking at the size comparison in the pinch grab photos compared to the names on the pics? i cnat find any reviews or an Email for @catfishrod69  to ask them. I believe the pics were taken by Joe Rossi though. @JoeRossi   ???


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2018)

What an interesting reason to bring a thread back from the dead... 



8LeggedLair said:


> I don’t find them scary... but some species are more vicious than others of course, more potent as well...
> Haplopelma Minax Thailand black for example, or Theraposa Blondi, many other Baboon Species, other Asian, Australian species, Indian Species... but I’m a picky keeper like I’ve said before   if it’s not blue, purple, blue purple, purple green, black pink, black purple, black blue, green blue, etc I don’t want to keep it....


No T is "vicious"... that is a behaviour that takes willful intent to harm, which Ts aren't capable of.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 4, 2018)

Teal said:


> What an interesting reason to bring a thread back from the dead...
> 
> 
> 
> No T is "vicious"... that is a behaviour that takes willful intent to harm, which Ts aren't capable of.


Actually it was me that bumped the thread and for good reason the pics look mixed up on the Hapalopus species id in post #75


----------



## 8LeggedLair (Nov 4, 2018)

Teal said:


> What an interesting reason to bring a thread back from the dead...
> 
> 
> 
> No T is "vicious"... that is a behaviour that takes willful intent to harm, which Ts aren't capable of.


Well vicious ( sarcasm ) in the since that some are quite aggressive and evil as all hell  lol 
Tell that to my Haplopelma Lividum , or my M.Balfouri  hahaha


----------



## viper69 (Nov 4, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> @catfishrod69 @EulersK   The pics in post 75 look like they are out of order? Maybe got mixed when they disappeared after the site upgrade or the ransom of pictures by Photobucket. Is there a way you can check please.


Catfish hasn't been regularly active on the boards in a few years. Shame too, because he was one of our most prolific breeders of OWs, and all around good guy/helpful. A lot of the good ones are gone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Nov 4, 2018)

I hate when I'm about to reply to someones post and realize it's a old thread. I hate it even more when I don't realize it's a old thread.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> Actually it was me that bumped the thread and for good reason the pics look mixed up on the Hapalopus species id in post #75


I know it was you. My post was two-part... sorry for the confusion.


----------



## antinous (Nov 4, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Catfish hasn't been regularly active on the boards in a few years. Shame too, because he was one of our most prolific breeders of OWs, and all around good guy/helpful. A lot of the good ones are gone.


Second this, back when I joined we had a lot of experienced people on, as well as many more breeders. It's a shame though, hope more people step up and take their place in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ComputerDellLI (Nov 4, 2018)

persistent said:


> There's no documented deaths of any known T. Period.
> 
> I know what story you're talking about and the soldier did not die. The physician who treated him said he might have died if left untreated. But that's subject to debate. This was written about in an article by Andrew Smith of the BTS and probably the biggest reason for S. cals bad rep. Especially compared to H. mac although they're exactly the same in behaviour (they also share the same habitat).
> 
> ...


                                                                                                                                   Let's see. I've got two H. macs and one S. cal. I've only been charged by my male H. mac twice, never been charged by my female H. mac, which is the older of the two and my S. cal escaped/charged once but it I didn't feel threatened getting it back in it's enclosure because it was a juvenile. Have to say I agree. +1. One of the times the H.mac has been aggressive was right after a molt and that was because I dug him up to check on him. Stupid mistake.


----------

